# Dunno if this might be worth a look



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2838387/132725252/trump-an-american-dream


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like it might be worth a watch. From what I've seen of the trailer he wasn't a bad looking bloke when he was young!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

But then again we all get old!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

caulkhead said:


> Looks like it might be worth a watch. From what I've seen of the trailer he wasn't a bad looking bloke when he was young!


Must still have something to have attracted Melania .......... I wonder what ?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched this last night (well I missed the first 10 mins). He was arrogant and opportunist then so hasn't improved with age!

Second part next week...

Graham :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone else watched it yet, we've not had chance yet.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah Kev we watched it, nothing we didn't already know and his vocabulary hasn't really improved.

The program after it "Angry, White and American" about the rise of the Alt Right and their support of Trump, the White folk in the rust belt and the drug epidemic in middle class white America was very interesting.

Terry


----------

